# Ich werbe dich :-)



## keki (26. Mai 2016)

Ich suche jemanden zum Werben bzw. zum häufigen zusammen zocken.

 

was ich dir bieten kann:

Hilfe in alle Lebenslagen von deinem Character 

kläre dich auf und erkläre dir wenn du was wissen willst bzw, musst

Freundliche Gilde Stamm Gruppen zum Raiden

Ts Server

Start Gold und auf Wunsch Level Equip wenn du bereits wow schon kennst.

 

zu meine Person

 

ich bin 26 Jahre alt

Spiele als Main Char Krieger in allen 3 Haltungen, sowohl PvE als auch PvP, aber habe so gut wie alle klassen

Ich suche auch einen neuen Arena Partner, da mein alter aufgehört hat mit wow Reallife bedingt er ist Vater geworden (Zwilinge) :-)

 

meistens bin ich am Nachmittag sowie am WE online Beruflich bedingt.

 

 

Ich würde mich freuen


----------

